# Mentor Lagoons?



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone been hitting the hard water there yet? I fished them by accident one year and faired well....Accident as in "I was supposed to be casting for steelies" too much ice so went to the lagoons ! Did pretty good 2 steelies and a few crappies.......So anybody been there yet?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm hoping to go once the refreeze happens. Where were you fishing when you were there? I have only fished there once last fall and fished the lillies mostly.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Only being there once I am not familiar with it.....Water was deep enough to hold steelhead though...Was near a bend off main waterway...


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

When the ice is good shoot me a PM and I'll go out with you. My usual fishing buddies don't ice fish and it's better to fish in pairs.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Will do I also wanna hit the Eastlake marina,was there before and saw some nice fish caught !


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I went to the Lagoon boat launch today and there was still open water so it will be a bit before safe ice.

It was less than an inch at Veterans pond off of the northern most pier.


----------

